# Minn-twin cities HERF (thread 2)



## Beagle Boy

OK, the last thread ran for a while, and is kind of buried - so I'm starting a new thread.

Looking for preferences on a Mid-November get together, either the weekend of 11/15 or 11/22... we could probably do it at either St.Croix or Burn (the owner of Burn told me that he would open up on a Sunday for us if we had a good group for it) 

We have had quite a few local guys sign up recently, and I'll probably need to do something with a load of cigars from the Big Smoke

Thoughts or opinions?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

I might be able to make something on 11/16. I am from St. Cloud, and a relative cigar noob, but it would be fun to herf with some guys from the cities.

I assume you are talking about Burn in Burnsville?

I am dropping my visiting mum off at the airport that day, so we will have to see. Also have to clear it with the wife. 

-Tyler


----------



## cricky101

Either weekend should work for me, at either location. 

Wow, that was easy wasn't it? :ss


----------



## Gophernut

The only weekend that I would be able to do is 11/15. The following weekend is opening deer season in WI. :gn:gn:gn:gn Either location is good for me.


----------



## Lorglath

I am game, let me know


----------



## Beagle Boy

One last bump for input before we set a date and location


----------



## HawkEye19

11-15 would work for me. Next weekend I'll be in Duluth, drinking fine beer.


----------



## BlackDog

I'm very interested. Either weekend works for me.


----------



## Beagle Boy

OK, it looks like we will shoot for Saturday, 11/15, pencil in St. Croix Cigars, starting about 3pm. I will talk to the guys at St. Croix Cigars this week to make sure they are OK with a group showing up

St. Croix does allow people to bring in their own drinks (as long as you don't abuse the privilege), and there is a bar/restaurant on the same block that allows cigars (in case people get hungry or people HERF past shop hours)

If you are search challenged, St. Croix is in Hudson, the first Wisconsin exit off 94, same block as Dibbo's (and no Minnesota tobacco tax!)


----------



## Andyman

Hopefully I can make it to this one..


----------



## Lorglath

it is in my calendar


----------



## Ego Archive

I'm going to try to make it to this one, thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Beagle Boy

I did check in with St. Croix, and they are OK with us meeting there

So we are set for 11/15, starting around 3pm at St.Croix - come and put a face to some of the posts :ss


----------



## BlackDog

Beagle Boy said:


> If you are search challenged, St. Croix is in Hudson, the first Wisconsin exit off 94, same block as Dibbo's (and no Minnesota tobacco tax!)


Here's a map. It's right on the main drag in Hudson.

Question: Having never been to a herf at a B&M before, is it OK to bring some extra sticks for sharing? Or is that bad form? Of course I will be buying some sticks from the shop, but wasn't sure about bringing other sticks into the store.


----------



## replicant_argent

BlackDog said:


> Here's a map. It's right on the main drag in Hudson.
> 
> Question: Having never been to a herf at a B&M before, is it OK to bring some extra sticks for sharing? Or is that bad form? Of course I will be buying some sticks from the shop, but wasn't sure about bringing other sticks into the store.


More than OK.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Bummer, can't make that day. Have fun guys, maybe I can make the next one. :ss


----------



## Beagle Boy

BlackDog said:


> Question: Having never been to a herf at a B&M before, is it OK to bring some extra sticks for sharing? Or is that bad form? Of course I will be buying some sticks from the shop, but wasn't sure about bringing other sticks into the store.


most of the local shops are very good with people coming in with traveldors (or ziplocks, etc), as long as you are willing to buy 1 or 2 when you walk in



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Bummer, can't make that day. Have fun guys, maybe I can make the next one. :ss


Sorry about that - most Sunday's I spend a couple of hours @ Stogies on Grand (roughly Grand and Lexington in St. Paul) - if you have time after the airport run to stop by, send me a PM


----------



## Gophernut

It's on my calendar as well! Looking forward to it.:ss


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Beagle Boy said:


> Sorry about that - most Sunday's I spend a couple of hours @ Stogies on Grand (roughly Grand and Lexington in St. Paul) - if you have time after the airport run to stop by, send me a PM


Sweet.

I have friends going to northwestern and when I come down we swing by stogies on grand, so I am familiar with its location. I will send you a pm if I find it works out to stop by.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Just a bump


----------



## replicant_argent

I will try to see what the schedule holds, and it would be nice to buy a couple cigars locally that aren't taxed far beyond value, for that matter.


----------



## Hophead82

I may try to make it myself but its a two hour drive for me though


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Why are all the Twin Cities Herfs happening NOW that I am no longer around to attend...neither is Bobb....


----------



## Andyman

ScottishSmoker said:


> Why are all the Twin Cities Herfs happening NOW that I am no longer around to attend...neither is Bobb....


yah were all really sad about Bobb! :chk

Naw just kidding bro we love ya..


----------



## Beagle Boy

I guess we should get a list - give us an idea of how many of their patio chairs we might need to have brought up from the basement.


1.Beagle Boy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Gophernut

1.Beagle Boy
2.Gophernut
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Ego Archive

1.Beagle Boy
2.Gophernut
3.Ego Archive
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Lorglath

1.Beagle Boy
2.Gophernut
3.Ego Archive
4.Lorglath
5.
6.
7.
8.
__________________


----------



## Beagle Boy

Just a bump before I head out of town


----------



## Ego Archive

Hurm, I just found out that I have a party that evening (thought it was this weekend, and I was wrong); but I'm still going to try to show up earlier in the afternoon, and maybe catch you guys for a couple hours.


----------



## Savvy

ScottishSmoker said:


> Why are all the Twin Cities Herfs happening NOW that I am no longer around to attend...neither is Bobb....


Neither am I....

Sorry guys about 1300 miles too far away to make this one. Maybe we can do one again around the holidays when I'm home for Exodus. After that I may or may not be home one more time before I go to Germany, which will keep me from attending any more of these, so yeah I definitely want to try to make at least two more herfs with you guys before I go.


----------



## replicant_argent

Savvy said:


> Neither am I....
> 
> Sorry guys about 1300 miles too far away to make this one. Maybe we can do one again around the holidays when I'm home for Exodus. After that I may or may not be home one more time before I go to Germany, which will keep me from attending any more of these, so yeah I definitely want to try to make at least two more herfs with you guys before I go.


Very awesome, my friend, give me a call asap, willya?


----------



## BlackDog

1.Beagle Boy
2.Gophernut
3.Ego Archive
4.Lorglath
5.BlackDog
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Andyman

Bump***


----------



## MNSmoker

Wow, I totally missed this thread. I'd love to try and make this seeing as I've never been to a herf yet. I'd love to put a face to a couple of names on the boards. Tentatively I have something going on Saturday, but I'm going to try and get out of it to make this. I'll post back in this thread once I find out for sure either way.


----------



## Andyman

Yah I have a lot going on that day too and it is an hour each way to get there.. Even if I stay for an hour I have 3 hours into it. We will see..


----------



## Beagle Boy

Andyman said:


> Yah I have a lot going on that day too and it is an hour each way to get there.. Even if I stay for an hour I have 3 hours into it. We will see..


now what was that word......oh yeah - *WIMP*


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Mike brings up a very valid point Andy...if I were not going someplace that is warm for a different herf, I would have tried to make it back to Hudson for this herf...instead...Tampa was cheaper..MAN UP AND GO!!!!


----------



## Andyman

Wow! :mn I'm feeling a little ganged up on here!!!


----------



## Pablo

No commitments, but would love to make it. I am flying out Sunday, so hopefully can get some quality time with the wife and kids that "allows" me to sneak away!


----------



## Ego Archive

Andyman said:


> Wow! :mn I'm feeling a little ganged up on here!!!


Not to kick you while your down. :sl

I'm going _even though_ I have 2 parties that evening, a different gathering of friends that afternoon(that I'm going to skip out on), and have to take the wife shopping that morning.

But you know, you have to work out your priorities for yourself...

:ss
Heh, sorry


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Andyman said:


> Yah I have a lot going on that day too and it is an hour each way to get there.. Even if I stay for an hour I have 3 hours into it. We will see..


Are you north or south of the cities Andy? I feel your pain, I am in St. Cloud and have to drive down to the cities on Sunday, so Sat is a nogo for me. 

1.5 hours drive each way + 1.5 to herf = 4.5 hours = angry wife = "No soup for you!"


----------



## Andyman

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Are you north or south of the cities Andy? I feel your pain, I am in St. Cloud and have to drive down to the cities on Sunday, so Sat is a nogo for me.
> 
> 1.5 hours drive each way + 1.5 to herf = 4.5 hours = angry wife = "No soup for you!"


Yah I feel your pain. I am straight North of Mpls about 35 miles.


----------



## MNSmoker

I'm pretty sure I have things squared away this Saturday. 

1.Beagle Boy
2.Gophernut
3.Ego Archive
4.Lorglath
5.BlackDog
6.MNSmoker 
7.
8.

Looking forward to meeting you guys.

-Chris


----------



## Andyman

MNSmoker said:


> I'm pretty sure I have things squared away this Saturday.
> 
> 1.Beagle Boy
> 2.Gophernut
> 3.Ego Archive
> 4.Lorglath
> 5.BlackDog
> 6.MNSmoker
> 7.Andyman
> 8.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you guys.
> 
> -Chris


My schedule opened up a bit..


----------



## MNSmoker

First off, a big thanks to Mike for coordinating this. I had a great time tonight and it was nice to meet all of you. Definitely looking forward to the next one.

-Chris


----------



## BlackDog

MNSmoker said:


> First off, a big thanks to Mike for coordinating this. I had a great time tonight and it was nice to meet all of you. Definitely looking forward to the next one.
> 
> -Chris


Huh? What? Noooooooooooooooo!!!!! I thought it was TOMORROW!!! I got the afternoon off and everything. Noooooooooooooooooo!!! I'm such a dumbass. 

:hn :hn :hn :hn


----------



## replicant_argent

BlackDog said:


> Huh? What? Noooooooooooooooo!!!!! I thought it was TOMORROW!!! I got the afternoon off and everything. Noooooooooooooooooo!!! I'm such a dumbass.
> 
> :hn :hn :hn :hn


You realize this will be difficult to live down... Very much like Andrew being short and having diarrhea of the mouth.

:r


----------



## BlackDog

_** BlackDog shuffles over to the dry box to get the eight P de P #1's he was bringing to the herf to put them back in the humi for another day. **_

Dumbass.


----------



## MNSmoker

BlackDog said:


> Huh? What? Noooooooooooooooo!!!!! I thought it was TOMORROW!!! I got the afternoon off and everything. Noooooooooooooooooo!!! I'm such a dumbass.
> 
> :hn :hn :hn :hn


:r I was wondering where you were tonight Warren. I was looking forward to thanking you for that Oust fan that you sent me. Well, there's always next time.


----------



## Beagle Boy

I was nice to get a chance to meet some of the newer locals. (at least those that remembered it :ss )

There was some talk about the next get together being on the northside - any thoughts about dates? (the weekend before Christmas, to get out of that last minute shopping rush?)


----------



## cricky101

Wish I could have made it but I had a last minute date fall into place. In hindsight, my time would have been MUCH better spent at the herf :hn. 

Hopefully next time ....


----------



## Savvy

Beagle Boy said:


> I was nice to get a chance to meet some of the newer locals. (at least those that remembered it :ss )
> 
> There was some talk about the next get together being on the northside - any thoughts about dates? (the weekend before Christmas, to get out of that last minute shopping rush?)


I may be in town for that weekend...I'll let you guys know :tu


----------



## Andyman

Wish I could have stayed longer but it was fun meeting the new guys! :tu


----------



## Gophernut

It was a great time, I really enjoyed meeting you guys, and gal! Mike thanks for organizing this! As of right now, the weekend before x-mas should work. Just let me know when and where.
Thanks too all of you for the cigars also!
Steve (Gophernut)


----------



## Lorglath

It was a good time for all that were there! Thanks for coming out and relaxing, I hope I can make the next one, but I will be out of town if it is too close to Christmas.


----------



## Ego Archive

Andyman said:


> Wish I could have stayed longer but it was fun meeting the new guys! :tu


I was going to say the same thing, I was sorry that I had to bail so early. It was great to get to meet all of you! :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker

replicant_argent said:


> You realize this will be difficult to live down... Very much like Andrew being short and having diarrhea of the mouth.
> 
> :r


WAIT A MINUTE....I was not even there! How am I supposed to defend myself...I know, I could on a long drawn out soliloquy about how much fun the Ybor City Herf was, especially since we had no real threat of snow, but instead, perhaps I will just ramble on in a "stream of conciousness"-esque William Faulkner like paragraph, that though it may be easier to read than many Kafkaesque paragraphs, I will still put enough puncuations in the paragraph as to make it, hmmm, much more difficult to discover the central theme of the paragraph, for all reading is truly about finding the central theme, of which in this case has yet to be revealed, Pete is at fault for making me write a paragraph of this nature, blame him, but in the meantime, remember, it was not me who started this...I am bored with it though...

BLAME PETE

I am glad you guys were able to get together for a smokin good time!


----------



## Lorglath

ScottishSmoker said:


> WAIT A MINUTE....I was not even there! How am I supposed to defend myself...I know, I could on a long drawn out soliloquy about how much fun the Ybor City Herf was, especially since we had no real threat of snow, but instead, perhaps I will just ramble on in a "stream of conciousness"-esque William Faulkner like paragraph, that though it may be easier to read than many Kafkaesque paragraphs, I will still put enough puncuations in the paragraph as to make it, hmmm, much more difficult to discover the central theme of the paragraph, for all reading is truly about finding the central theme, of which in this case has yet to be revealed, Pete is at fault for making me write a paragraph of this nature, blame him, but in the meantime, remember, it was not me who started this...I am bored with it though...
> 
> BLAME PETE
> 
> I am glad you guys were able to get together for a smokin good time!


You posting while drinking? or always dive into these diatribes?


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Diatribes...its rather amazing what I can say when I am sober...


----------



## Andyman

bump for the next one. Did we decided when and where?


----------



## Beagle Boy

Andyman said:


> bump for the next one. Did we decided when and where?


new job doesn't allow access to "tobacco" websites - so I didn't see this sorry

No, I don't think there was any decision......has anyone heard when Bob or Andrew are going to be in the area?


----------



## Andyman

Beagle Boy said:


> new job doesn't allow access to "tobacco" websites - so I didn't see this sorry


Wow bummer. Did'nt you ask about that in the interview process?? I think someone dropped the ball here.

I havn't heard. I'll have to throw some PM's around.


----------



## Savvy

Keeping my eye on this thread, I'll be home from the 20th-2nd, so anything in those dates I'll try to make


----------



## Andyman

I heard mention of the 28th of Dec. 

I also heard a rumor that Roberts is open again!!!


----------



## Beagle Boy

I did find out yesterday that Bobb is getting back in town 12/22

If we want to call it 12/28 on the north side, I'm good with that. Can someone on the northside verify if Robert's is open - or do we need to look at Vino & stogies?


----------



## Andyman

Paul said he was by there and the cigar lounge light was back on!


Beagle Boy said:


> I did find out yesterday that Bobb is getting back in town 12/22
> 
> If we want to call it 12/28 on the north side, I'm good with that. Can someone on the northside verify if Robert's is open - or do we need to look at Vino & stogies?


----------



## Gophernut

Andyman said:


> Paul said he was by there and the cigar lounge light was back on!


 I would be intersted, depending upon what time. Kid's hockey and all that goes with that...


----------



## Andyman

I am terrible at orginizing but, sounds good to me!


----------



## Lorglath

The earlier and closer to 12/22 the better for me, I will be going out of town to Milwaukee for Christmas break and might not be back by the 28th... Decide what you will and I will try and make it.


----------



## replicant_argent

Andyman said:


> I am terrible at orginizing but, sounds good to me!


and spelling too, but we know you have good intentions, Mortimer.

Sounds good, I'm going to _wing it a bit_, but yes, a stop in Moundsview sounds lovely.


----------



## Lorglath

Sounds like I will be back by the 28th... GAME ON


----------



## Andyman

replicant_argent said:


> and *spelling* too, but we know you have good intentions, Mortimer.
> 
> Sounds good, I'm going to _wing it a bit_, but yes, a stop in Moundsview sounds lovely.


I type in the dark!


----------



## njschloss

Andyman said:


> I heard mention of the 28th of Dec.
> 
> I also heard a rumor that Roberts is open again!!!


The guys who owned Robert's now own Vino and Stogies. They are friends of mine and are really good guys. I'm sure they would be very accommodating to us if we want to have a herf there and I could talk to them and set something up if someone gives me some details on when.

I'm in for a herf! Couldn't make the last one unfortunately

-Nick


----------



## Andyman

So Greg bought Vinos from Bob? Is Roberts open again or??


njschloss said:


> The guys who owned Robert's now own Vino and Stogies. They are friends of mine and are really good guys. I'm sure they would be very accommodating to us if we want to have a herf there and I could talk to them and set something up if someone gives me some details on when.
> 
> I'm in for a herf! Couldn't make the last one unfortunately
> 
> -Nick


----------



## replicant_argent

http://www.robertssportsbar.com/ appears so, Morty.
Smoke after work tonight?

Edit: called the number on the website. Not in service.


----------



## Andyman

Reg, that sounds tempting.



replicant_argent said:


> http://www.robertssportsbar.com/ appears so, Morty.
> Smoke after work tonight?
> 
> Edit: called the number on the website. Not in service.


----------



## Andyman

Okay, just got the scoop Roberts is open under new ownership NO CIGAR BAR!  

Back to Vinos across the street I guess.


----------



## Denny32

Hello,

Keep posting on when and where you will be meeting. I would be interested in a nice two hour ride south to meet some of you fine fellows.


----------



## Savvy

I really want to go home now...

10 more days...


----------



## Lorglath

Getting closer!


----------



## Denny32

Lorglath said:


> Getting closer!


Is there a date set in stone? As I will be driving down from the Twin Ports I should probably let "she who must be obeyed" (my wife) know I will be gone for the day. I think she likes when I go away. :z


----------



## Andyman

I think we are looking at the 28th


----------



## Andyman

Vinos lounge is open on Sunday *during the football games*.. On sunday you cannot drink alchohol in the lounge. Vikings play at Noon on the 28th so they should be open then..

If people would rather go to Hudson, That is an option as well.


----------



## Beagle Boy

I'm open to either place (yep, I'm easy) - want works best for the most people?


----------



## Andyman

Went to Vinos again on Sat. nice little joint, only draw back is *no alchohol*.

Lets get an idea of what people want to do???


----------



## Lorglath

Andyman said:


> Went to Vinos again on Sat. nice little joint, only draw back is *no alchohol*.
> 
> Lets get an idea of what people want to do???


Alright guys, I smoke with Bob and Greg(they owns the shop) often, as they are in Havana Nights, my monthly cigar club. The shop will be open on Sunday through the football game and maybe even longer, the only problem is, most of the room is taken by guys from the cigar club. We CAN drink there, just have to keep the liquor in the car, and pour it into opaque glasses then bring it in.... I would love to go there as it is planned, however, I don't think that we will have much room, and it won't be all that private even if we have seating room.

It is sounding like Hudson will be a better location, or we can try somewhere totally new, like a place around the cities, Burn, or Golden Leaf in St. Paul where they have separate rooms we can go into. I would think Golden Leaf in St. Paul sounds the best right now.... Let me know.


----------



## HawkEye19

Lorglath said:


> Alright guys, I smoke with Bob and Greg(they owns the shop) often, as they are in Havana Nights, my monthly cigar club. The shop will be open on Sunday through the football game and maybe even longer, the only problem is, most of the room is taken by guys from the cigar club. We CAN drink there, just have to keep the liquor in the car, and pour it into opaque glasses then bring it in.... I would love to go there as it is planned, however, I don't think that we will have much room, and it won't be all that private even if we have seating room.
> 
> It is sounding like Hudson will be a better location, or we can try somewhere totally new, like a place around the cities, Burn, or Golden Leaf in St. Paul where they have separate rooms we can go into. I would think Golden Leaf in St. Paul sounds the best right now.... Let me know.


Only downfall of Golden Leaf in St. Paul is parking. It's rough down there, especially if there is any sort of event at Xcel/Rivercentre


----------



## Gophernut

HawkEye19 said:


> Only downfall of Golden Leaf in St. Paul is parking. It's rough down there, especially if there is any sort of event at Xcel/Rivercentre


It can be challenging. The Wild play Sunday Dec 28th at 5:00pm at home against the Chicago Black Hawks.
That could make this option difficult. Event parking prices and everything.


----------



## Savvy

I'm home now and watching closely. Up for going wherever. I'll try to keep my evening open on the 28th


----------



## Lorglath

we are down to the final few days and need a decisive decision. I have found parking within 3 blocks of Golden Leaf in St. Paul every time I have gone there w/o paying whilst a hockey game was going on, however, it wasn't the easiest. The good part is once in, there will be ample smoking room, whereas at Vino and Stogies, it will be easy to park but cramped on the inside. Also, Golden Leaf started a relationship with a bar recently where they serve drinks to people inside the place!!! My vote stays with Golden Leaf, shit, I will show up early to beat the parking... just means more smoking!


----------



## Beagle Boy

With Vino's setup and hours, sounds like Leaf East (start about noon?) or St. Croix are the best options


How about a quick vote - if you are going to have time on 12/28, between Leaf East, Vino's and St. Croix what works best for you? Voting ends 12/24?


My vote would be for St. Croix


----------



## Lorglath

Beagle Boy said:


> With Vino's setup and hours, sounds like Leaf East (start about noon?) or St. Croix are the best options
> 
> How about a quick vote - if you are going to have time on 12/28, between Leaf East, Vino's and St. Croix what works best for you? Voting ends 12/24?
> 
> My vote would be for St. Croix


I vote for Leaf East (St. Paul) and agree that it closes 12/24


----------



## Scubajohn13

Visiting from Florida and would be in for a Herf the 28 the day before I leave. I know where Burn is and the owner or manager that was there the day I went in was quite pleasant. There was ample parking and easy to get to. I just do not know if he would open on Sunday and if Alcohol is allowed.

Keep me in the loop with a pm is plans become solid and the 28th is true.

Thanks


----------



## Beagle Boy

Scubajohn13 said:


> Visiting from Florida and would be in for a Herf the 28 the day before I leave. I know where Burn is and the owner or manager that was there the day I went in was quite pleasant. There was ample parking and easy to get to. I just do not know if he would open on Sunday and if Alcohol is allowed.
> 
> Keep me in the loop with a pm is plans become solid and the 28th is true.
> 
> Thanks


James is the owner of Burn.
He has said that the city will not allow him to have drinks being poured there - and he is open 11-4 on Sunday's during the football season

We will have at least a small gathering on the 28th - I'll PM you the directions to the location


----------



## Savvy

I'm going to vote SCC because it's definitely going to be open, parking won't be an issue, and I think I'll be working that day until 4, so getting there won't take me too long, whereas driving to the Cities might. Also bars and alcohol stores are open on Sundays in WI, so we can make a quick swing by one if we need to...

But with all that said I'd be fine with driving to the Cities, since most of you guys are from that side of the river anyway. :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Gophernut said:


> It can be challenging. The Wild play Sunday Dec 28th at 5:00pm at home against the Chicago Black Hawks.
> That could make this option difficult. Event parking prices and everything.


Because of the departure of the North Stars...GO BLACKHAWKS...Parking is going to be a TOTAL nightmare price wise in that area....


----------



## Savvy

Just looked at my schedule and I work 630-830. So I'll be able to go for a little while, then I'll have to leave, and then I'll probably come back to wrap up the night. A little annoying, but I'll work it out. What time are we thinking of starting this herf anyway? 

Anyone interested in raising some stuff for the troops? I'm making a shipment, and I'll make one as a Twin Cities herf shipment if any of you guys want to chip in as well.


----------



## Lorglath

ahhh... BTW, I am visiting my fiance's family out in WI and found a store that has several bottles of Guatamalan Zaya for about $35+tax.... if anyone wants me to pick some up for them and they can pay me back at the herf please let me know.

-Matt


----------



## MNSmoker

I will not be able to make this one. I have family that will be in town for the holidays from California. I hope everyone has a great time and look forward to making the next one.


----------



## Lorglath

MNSmoker said:


> I will not be able to make this one. I have family that will be in town for the holidays from California. I hope everyone has a great time and look forward to making the next one.


Next time then.


----------



## Savvy

Lorglath said:


> ahhh... BTW, I am visiting my fiance's family out in WI and found a store that has several bottles of Guatamalan Zaya for about $35+tax.... if anyone wants me to pick some up for them and they can pay me back at the herf please let me know.
> 
> -Matt


Grabbed a bottle for myself just yesterday. Will be bringing it to the herf with some other libations as well. Should be a fun time. Have we decided where this is going to be for sure? And what time we think we're getting started?


----------



## Beagle Boy

Looks like St. Croix gets win. As the Vikes might be on the TV (one of the workers there likes to watch the pack), why don't we say noon start

If you don't know:
St. Croix Cigar 
525 Second Street
Hudson, WI 54016

From the Cities, east on 94 to the first exit in WI - that is 2nd. After you go through the second set of stop lights, it's on the left near the end of the block (same block as Dibbo's)


Oh, and Merry Christmas! (or happy Festivus)


----------



## Lorglath

Beagle Boy said:


> Looks like St. Croix gets win. As the Vikes might be on the TV (one of the workers there likes to watch the pack), why don't we say noon start
> 
> If you don't know:
> St. Croix Cigar
> 525 Second Street
> Hudson, WI 54016
> 
> From the Cities, east on 94 to the first exit in WI - *that is 2nd*. After you go through the second set of stop lights, it's on the left near the end of the block (same block as Dibbo's)
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas! (or happy Festivus)


Merry Christmas everyone! I bolded a confusing direction from you... take the first exit, right after getting off the bridge, DON'T GO UP THE BIG HILL.


----------



## Savvy

Lorglath said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I bolded a confusing direction from you... take the first exit, right after getting off the bridge, DON'T GO UP THE BIG HILL.


Clearing up the possible confusing direction...

The First exit once you cross the border--Exit 1---is the Second Street exit. That's basically all that meant. Get off, and follow the Second street down until you get to the cigar shop, which is right by the corner of Second and Locust. IF you get to Vine Street you've gone a block too far. If anyone needs more specific directions BB or I can tell you where to go.

Merry Christmas guys. See you in a few days.


----------



## Denny32

Beagle Boy said:


> Looks like St. Croix gets win. As the Vikes might be on the TV (one of the workers there likes to watch the pack), why don't we say noon start
> 
> If you don't know:
> St. Croix Cigar
> 525 Second Street
> Hudson, WI 54016
> 
> From the Cities, east on 94 to the first exit in WI - that is 2nd. After you go through the second set of stop lights, it's on the left near the end of the block (same block as Dibbo's)
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas! (or happy Festivus)


I will be driving down from the Duluth area in the morning. I will see you folks sometime around noon.

Keep on Herfin' in the free world.


----------



## replicant_argent

I am attending a play in St. Cloud at 2 and will be flying back down afterwards if the herf is still smoking. I will give someone a call.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I will be heading down around 12...I hope a few people are there...I will not be there terribly long though...


----------



## Scubajohn13

Thanks it was a great time. Nice to meet all of you today.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Very nice turnout today - very nice to get a chance to meet and to catch up with people during the holiday season

Enjoy your New Years everyone!


----------



## Denny32

I just wanted to let you guys know I made the 2.5 hour drive North safely. I had a very nice time meeting everyone. Thank you to Beagle Boy for your wise council in the walk in, and treating me to one of the best sticks I have ever had the pleasure of smoking! And thank you to all for making a new guy feel quite welcome. See you guys next time around.


----------



## Savvy

Had a great time seeing everyone again, and meeting the new guys as well. It was a really nice turnout. Wish I could do this every month. If I'm ever in town again in the relatively soon future, we'll have to do it again. Thanks for a great herf guys.


----------



## Lorglath

I had a horrible time and hate you all! 

like as had been stated before, it was a wonderful event with great conversation. It was nice seeing everyone again and seeing some new faces. I hope we can do it again sometime soon!


----------



## Gophernut

Sorry, I missed it. Looking forward to the next one though!
Steve


----------



## Beagle Boy

It's been a couple of months - anyone interested in having a get together in March? What date & location works best?


----------



## Andyman

Mike I am good fur whatever


----------



## gopherftb64

Beagle Boy said:


> It's been a couple of months - anyone interested in having a get together in March? What date & location works best?


I would be interested in joining you guys, Im currently living in st paul and am pretty new to these boards


----------



## Beagle Boy

gopherftb64 said:


> I would be interested in joining you guys, Im currently living in st paul and am pretty new to these boards


by all means - where in St. Paul are you - I'm sitting at Stogies right now :banana:

And how is this thread "Everywhere Else" and not "Midwest"? anyway - topping for the weekend crowd


----------



## gopherftb64

Beagle Boy said:


> by all means - where in St. Paul are you - I'm sitting at Stogies right now :banana:
> 
> And how is this thread "Everywhere Else" and not "Midwest"? anyway - topping for the weekend crowd


I live in Merriam park, not too far from stoogies. I stop in there from time to time


----------



## Beagle Boy

Well, we haven't had much input, how does March 22 sound - at St. Croix?


----------



## gopherftb64

Beagle Boy said:


> Well, we haven't had much input, how does March 22 sound - at St. Croix?


Im out of town the 20-28, otherwise I would be there


----------



## Denny32

Beagle Boy said:


> It's been a couple of months - anyone interested in having a get together in March? What date & location works best?


Hey folks,

Just let me know where and when. I am game for just about anytime.

Denny


----------



## Hold My Toad

March 22 at St. Croix would work.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Ok, I'll let the shop know March 22 seems to work for most - say 1PM as a start time


----------



## cricky101

Oooh. I might be able to make the 22nd ....


----------



## HawkEye19

As long as there is NCAA basketball on TV, I will be happy.


----------



## Beagle Boy

I did double check with the shop - we are good to go with the 22nd


----------



## Beagle Boy

one week out :bump:


----------



## Denny32

Hey Guys,

I am thinking it is time to get together again. Anyone in?


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm in.


----------



## shunoshi

I'm new here and all, but I'm not afraid of strangers, I seem to have taken a liking to cigars, and I live in Minnesota. Sounds like this is right up my alley. As long as I don't have any schedule conflicts, I'll show up.


----------



## shunoshi

Over the last month, I've seen quite a few MN posters on the boards here. So, I'm going to give this puppy a bump. Anyone feel like getting together? If anyone is friends with their local cigar shop workers/owners, hook us up. I'm willing to travel anywhere in the metro area. Let's get together, have a cigar, and schmooze it up.


----------

